

IWantMyName launches "Domains for Apps" with support for 17 web apps & services - treitnauer
http://iwantmyname.com/features/custom-domain-applications-and-dns
iWantMyName is a user-friendly domain registration and management service that makes it easy to connect domains to the most popular web apps.
======
thorax
Does it just do the DNS support (i.e. CNAMEs) for those services or does it
somehow register you for them and get them setup for that domain? The
screencast stopped short of showing what it actually did. I assume it's just
setting up the CNAMEs for you?

------
treitnauer
Yes, it's setting up the respective CNAMEs, A-records, MX etc. for these
services.

